# nesting material



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ok i wanted to give my tiels some extra materials to build their nest with.
is shredded newspaper or yarn ok?
what are some things around the house that could be safe to use?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no yarn they can it it tangled around their feet, and when chewed on it can cause crop impaction(like grit is known to do) 

I put care fresh bedding in my nest boxes. 

and that's pretty much all 

they chew up the newspaper in their cages but don't use it to make a nest 

Cockatiels don't seem to be nest builders. They'll use what is given in the nest box


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ok then thanks


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use pine chips.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I use Care Fresh too. I have a friend that uses a mixture of pine chips (the larger size) and then paper from her shredder under the chips for insulation.d

But I really like Care Fresh! n And to top it off... its fun to stick your hand into when youre changing it LOL


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> I use Care Fresh too. I have a friend that uses a mixture of pine chips (the larger size) and then paper from her shredder under the chips for insulation.d
> 
> But I really like Care Fresh! n And to top it off... its fun to stick your hand into when youre changing it LOL


lol that is true 

but i've learned I dont like the white care fresh - I've thought they had an egg when it was the bedding lol AND it's just horrible trying to get a picture of babies in a nest box full of white bedding - talk about massive flash issues 

so when I buy more i'm going back to the natural brown color 

I thought about the confetti care fresh, BUT i know what a wet bird + Colored toys equal so I decided nope not going to go mulit-colored either lol


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> lol that is true
> 
> but i've learned I dont like the white care fresh - I've thought they had an egg when it was the bedding lol AND it's just horrible trying to get a picture of babies in a nest box full of white bedding - talk about massive flash issues
> 
> ...


Ya, I get that greyish brown one too...

I never thought of them being multi colored though LOL That would be a bit funny. 

I suppose too... I am more of a purist about that stuff. The fact that they are bleaching (for white) or adding color (for the confetti and colored versions) makes me think it probably wouldn't be all that great either.

When we had big nests at my friends house, for her Macaws and Grey's... we used tons of that stuff. I dunno why, but I have a great time playing in it LOL


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wood shavings are very popular. Large pet stores have big bags of them in the small animal (rodent) department, and they're cheap. Never use cedar because it's too aromatic. Aspen is excellent because it has no aromatic oils, and the moderate aromatic oils in pine aren't a problem.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use both Aspen and Pine. I prefer a wood product because it has a natural ability to kill bacteria.


----------

